# Pheasant numbers / best sources of info



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

In addition to the North Dakota Fish & Game Department and this web site, are there other sources of information on ND pheasant numbers? What sources are the most detailed and region-specific? When is the information typically available?

I've been pheasant hunting in ND since 1993, so I'm not a "newbie". But sometimes you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

ND G&F Department are going to be the authority of numbers in the state. 
What kind of numbers do you want and need them for?

H2OfowlND


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDGF is the best source. It is encouraging that while birds took a hard hit, seed stock seemed to have survived all over. There should be a population to hunt where ever they were present before. Just have to work for 'em. I'm wondering how the snow today in western ND will affect the hatch there.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

Three inches of snow here and 30 degree temps ... can't be a good thing for the hatch.

:beer:


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Earlier someone wondered what I wanted the information for. No big secret there -- just to compare numbers this year with prior years. I've been hunting in ND since 1993 and have a sense of how the numbers have fluctuated over the years.

When does Fish & Game typically publish the information on pheasant and other upland numbers?

Good point about seed stock and all. There will be birds, but may have to work harder to shoot a few.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess the crowing counts are finished.They should be published soon.Then the brood counts will be done in late July/August.Then the limits and seasons will be set.


----------



## msapper (May 2, 2009)

Final day for roadside count is June 10, according to g&f, with data likely finalized by end of month.


----------

